# My Protein cookies



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Hi just wandering if anyone has tried the cookies from my protein and could give me any feedback on them? anygood as a snack before training while on a cut?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Dizzee! said:


> Hi just wandering if anyone has tried the cookies from my protein and could give me any feedback on them? anygood as a snack before training while on a cut?


They are tasty and about 37g protein


----------



## fullyloaded (May 23, 2011)

surely they have alot of carbs if they're cookies?


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Nutritional Information

Per 75g:

Energy: 1342kJ

Energy: 317kcal

Protein: 37.5g

Carbohydrate: 19.55g

(of which sugars): 7.32g

Fat: 9.93g

(of which saturates): 3.9g

Fibre: 1.4g

Sodium: 0.27mg

They got carbs but if I try make them my only carbs each day it should be ok? I may be wrong though lol


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

They taste great especially considering the low carb high protein ratio. Good for a diet treat on a carb control.

Best bar/biscuit out there by far (but of course I am biased!)


----------



## Aggression (Apr 13, 2009)

Google mate!

Tons of recipes for homemade protein rich cookies/muffins/brownies, for bulking/cutting etc. You'll save a fortune making them yourself and can tailor them to your specific needs


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

martin brown said:


> They taste great especially considering the low carb high protein ratio. Good for a diet treat on a carb control.
> 
> Best bar/biscuit out there by far (but of course I am biased!)


Sales talk haha


----------



## Exilejoe#75 (Mar 31, 2009)

Had the white chocolate and i would definitely recommend these. Rather pricey up front but they taste like you shouldn't be eating them as part of a diet.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Exilejoe#75 said:


> Had the white chocolate and i would definitely recommend these. Rather pricey up front but they taste like you shouldn't be eating them as part of a diet.


Were you trying to cut at the time mate?


----------



## fullyloaded (May 23, 2011)

You should be able to by them like you would a pack of hob nobs, im secretly the cookie monster ;-)


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

fullyloaded said:


> You should be able to by them like you would a pack of hob nobs, im secretly the cookie monster ;-)


aw mate I too am a bit of a cookie monster lol and if these turn out to be good I will be buying them constant haha


----------



## Exilejoe#75 (Mar 31, 2009)

Dizzee! said:


> Were you trying to cut at the time mate?


Yea kinda, i didn't have one everyday, just when i fancied something sweet as a treat, as long as you're in your daily macros then you will be fine. They are quite dense so they do fill you up, and of course very convenient.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Exilejoe#75 said:


> Yea kinda, i didn't have one everyday, just when i fancied something sweet as a treat, as long as you're in your daily macros then you will be fine. They are quite dense so they do fill you up, and of course very convenient.


Thats the thing im trying tosort out just now is my macros im not 100% sure how much carbs is acceptable on a low carb diet


----------



## fullyloaded (May 23, 2011)

At 317 cals per cookie might have to give it a miss


----------



## Exilejoe#75 (Mar 31, 2009)

Dizzee! said:


> Thats the thing im trying tosort out just now is my macros im not 100% sure how much carbs is acceptable on a low carb diet


I am doing pretty much the same now, carbs are coming in at around 60 per day, been doing for a while and from my experience, under 100g is good, but its the overall calorie intake that comes in to play and the end of the day.


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Swear by them. Only protein bar that ACTUALLY tastes decent and not like plasticine. Seen this topic and opened two... nice


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

GeordieSteve said:


> Swear by them. Only protein bar that ACTUALLY tastes decent and not like plasticine. Seen this topic and opened two... nice


Sorry if i instegated your over eating lol


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

i just had a pack from tescos. Double chocolate. Im not sure how much protein was in them but damn did they taste good!


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Exilejoe#75 said:


> I am doing pretty much the same now, carbs are coming in at around 60 per day, been doing for a while and from my experience, under 100g is good, but its the overall calorie intake that comes in to play and the end of the day.


I will try stick to under 60 then and use this as an afternoon snack i think


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> i just had a pack from tescos. Double chocolate. Im not sure how much protein was in them but damn did they taste good!


Probs no protein and loads of fat and carbs lol the best kind


----------



## Exilejoe#75 (Mar 31, 2009)

Dizzee! said:


> I will try stick to under 60 then and use this as an afternoon snack i think


As long as you stay under your cals and do some cardio you will get results, stick at it for 3-4 weeks to see results. Results is the best kind of motivation i find...


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Dizzee! said:


> Sorry if i instegated your over eating lol


Not at all mate, just had a Naga curry and needed something which wouldn't cause too much pain exiting my body at a million mile and hour... cookies fit the description just fine!


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Haha I feel that cookies always fit the description when hungry lol whats a naga curry?

Defo buying these on payday!!


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Exilejoe#75 said:


> As long as you stay under your cals and do some cardio you will get results, stick at it for 3-4 weeks to see results. Results is the best kind of motivation i find...


Yeah ive added a bit of cardio into my routine going to maybe do a thai boxing class once a week to which will be a good workout! hopefully see some results in 4 weeks as thats when im away to Majorca lol


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Dizzee! said:


> Probs no protein and loads of fat and carbs lol the best kind


ahhhh dammit!!

(you know what though...they were just too good to give a f.uck). Id just eaten 70g rice, 200g chicken, 100g steak, 30g nuts, 200ml whole milk, and i thought, ill have a cookie. 1 turned into 6!! Never mind!


----------



## Exilejoe#75 (Mar 31, 2009)

Sounds good mate, just remember don't over do it, you have to let your body rest, especially when low cals, carbs and increased exercise!


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> ahhhh dammit!!
> 
> Its always the same though mate you have 1 and think oh just 1 more will be ok then before you know it you have spanked a whole packet of the things lol
> 
> (you know what though...they were just too good to give a f.uck). Id just eaten 70g rice, 200g chicken, 100g steak, 30g nuts, 200ml whole milk, and i thought, ill have a cookie. 1 turned into 6!! Never mind!


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Exilejoe#75 said:


> Sounds good mate, just remember don't over do it, you have to let your body rest, especially when low cals, carbs and increased exercise!


Yeah im going to have monday tuesday weights and little cardio then wednesday rest thursday muay thai friday weights weekend rest


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

fullyloaded said:


> surely they have alot of carbs if they're cookies?


You would think so wouldnt you.

Where do you train mate, im from Darfield.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

tbh mate, im trying to hit about 6 - 7000cal a day so some shi.t is needed/an option.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> tbh mate, im trying to hit about 6 - 7000cal a day so some shi.t is needed/an option.


Wow thats a lot of cals like im going for 1750lol


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Dizzee! said:


> Wow thats a lot of cals like im going for 1750lol


yeah mate. you only live once. I love eating


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

So do I hence why I started training a dieting lol been doing pretty well then had a week off it bit of a blow out and started back monday and already feel like ive lost a little strength so I wont be doing that again we even got a gym in our hotel on hoilday so get a few workouts in while over there


----------



## fullyloaded (May 23, 2011)

kieren1234 said:


> You would think so wouldnt you.
> 
> Where do you train mate, im from Darfield.


Though you were from Wombwell mate? I train at hyman in cudworth. Could do with something more dedicated to bodybuilding though.


----------

